# Marc's First! 55gal Journal! Updated 4/15/2006



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Whatch out with cory's and gravel, they realy need sand or they will lose their "whiskers".
Ed


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

This is what is happening to the tank currently.
I got a really good deal on some Ludwigia...well as you can see :tongue: 
Week One








Week Two








Week Three








Plants on the left seem to be taking off well.
Right side seems a bit slower.

I moved some of the plants out of the middle and to the left. Trying to get some kind of scape going. Still now happy with the layout tho =/

Let me know what you guys think.
I really like the first lay out i tried before the algae out break.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

teddo10 said:


> Whatch out with cory's and gravel, they realy need sand or they will lose their "whiskers".
> Ed


Hi Ed,

Ive had them in the same gravel for close to a year now...never had a problem with their whiskers. But i'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

That's some great looking ludwigia!! And the set up sounds like it has ample lighting. There ought to be no algae problem with all those stem plants. 

Cannot imagine really having a lay out with 1 tall stem plant, and no hard scape. It just doesn't work.

If you are planning to make this a "display" tank, then I hope you have some plans for a lot of that ludwigia. Some how trading/selling a lot of it, especially once the algae is blasted away. A planted display probably won't emerge from so much usage of a single red stem plant. Red plants are usually "high lights," not the "body." A lay out's foundation comes from the hard scape, substrate positioning, and from the positioning and dense growth of the smaller plants. Especially the plants in the mid ground and those tied to the hardscape. These generally create the "structure" of the aquascape. Otherwise, we just have a row of flowers. :icon_conf


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

I was able to pick up some hairgrass from Jeff (magicmagni)
Im wondering if its time to trim?


----------



## Aulonochromis (Jan 14, 2005)

That scape looks awesome. It looks like something you would see in nature. roud:


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Add another cory keeper with several fish-years' experience on gravel, and no whisker loss.


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe add the driftwood back to the left side of the tank. I like some hardscape in a tank, but that's me.

I like the picture will all the bubble coming up.


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

Barbel loss, according to my reading and experience, is caused by poor water / disease, not substrate abrasion. The red plants are lovely in this tank and I say let the hairgrass grow and see how tall it gets.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Very good growth, Marc. 
And not even boring with almost 1 plant species.

Planning any other plants yet?

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow it looks nice, I love the coloration on the ludwigia repens. Nice job


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

eds said:


> Add another cory keeper with several fish-years' experience on gravel, and no whisker loss.


Me too!! Gravel is no problem at all ...

Great looking tank youve got there. It looks great with the dark reds from the ludwigia and the bright green from the hairgrass. But i suggest you start pulling some of that ludwigia and replace sections with new plants. Great looking tank anyways and ill keep my eye out for this thread as it progresses. Should become a great looking tank in time roud: .

Andrew


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

PJAN said:


> Very good growth, Marc.
> And not even boring with almost 1 plant species.
> 
> Planning any other plants yet?
> ...


Thanks everyone for the positive comments! It really means alot. Its been a rough ride with algae and i was almost ready to call it quits.

Gr.PJAN- I'd very much like to try new plants, but the way this tank is set up, its exactly how i want it. Everything grows, my fish are healthy, algae is almost none. 
IF i do plan on adding new plants, what do you think would work well? I would like to keep the ludwigia as my main plant for the time being.
I think the left side would be first to get new plants....


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

That ludwiga looks great! What fish do you plan to keep in there?

I keep my cories on smooth gravel. Fluorite looks like it has rough edges, but your cories don't seem to mind.

Keep us updated on the tank's progress!


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

hey

i like the look of simple tanks, im gonna start a 30 gal with only rotala indica and glosso...and go for a simple look

i think ur tank looks great! and if u want to add more plants wihtout taking away from the ludwiga look, you can just take the front portion out and keep the 2 lumps of ludwiga in the back half of the tank!

but i think it looks great the way it is, especially if u have a nice good foreground of hairgrass.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice growth. You have convinced me that i don't have enough light. Although things are growing. My ludwigia has never looked that lush. What do you have between the two stands? If allowed to grow out some more this would add a nice shape contrast...


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

kzr750r1 said:


> Nice growth. You have convinced me that i don't have enough light. Although things are growing. My ludwigia has never looked that lush. What do you have between the two stands? If allowed to grow out some more this would add a nice shape contrast...


Between the 2 bushes, i have some Limnophila aromatica, 2 stems. and of course the hair grass.

The hair grass is starting to send out new shoots. its growing in quickly.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Marc said:


> Between the 2 bushes, i have some Limnophila aromatica, 2 stems. and of course the hair grass.
> 
> The hair grass is starting to send out new shoots. its growing in quickly.


It's the Limnophila aromatica I was looking at. If you can keep building up your clippings in that location it'll look cool with the hair grass path. I'm still shaking my head why didn't i pick up the 4x54w T5 fixture. After looking at your phenominal tight leaf internodes I may be able to sell the idea to boss and use my current fixture for a couple of smaller tanks.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

kzr750r1 said:


> It's the Limnophila aromatica I was looking at. If you can keep building up your clippings in that location it'll look cool with the hair grass path. I'm still shaking my head why didn't i pick up the 4x54w T5 fixture. After looking at your phenominal tight leaf internodes I may be able to sell the idea to boss and use my current fixture for a couple of smaller tanks.


If i were to choose my light setup over again, i would go for 4x55watts to cover the whole length of my tank. Running 2x96 only gives me the length of about 36 inches but my tank is 48. Im glad that the AH supply kits came with good reflectors because the ends of my tank are getting decent light. 

The l armomatica was given to me when i bought the hair grass. It seems to be growing okay and the leaves are staying nice and red. I hope it keeps on growing. Do you have any experience with the plant?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Not yet. I'll wait till you have some clippings to share. 

The only issue I'd see with your choice would be heat over acrylic. From my experience with compact flourecent bulbs they run hot. Ive never seen a 96 in person but from the info at AH they look like the monster of the bunch. If the T5 fixtures were not available I would have done the same.

But then again I think too much about all the little things that may never be a problem. :icon_roll 

Please keep us updated. The comming changes should be interesting...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Pretty tank... the color's must wow you when you walk in the room.. ! The simple look sure goes a long way in there. roud:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Buck said:


> Pretty tank... the color's must wow you when you walk in the room.. ! The simple look sure goes a long way in there. roud:


Thank you Buck! I noticing that some of the new growth is looking a little light and yellow- i might have to dose extra iron. Im dosing CSM+B but im not sure if its enough iron.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Its been about a month since I last posted and I wanted to share what my tank currently looks like right now. The tank is in need of major trimming.
I have a few ideas and plan on rescaping the tank. Im a little afraid to ruin the look that the tank currently has.
Ive got some baby tears on the left but i think it needs more light- I may just move that out to a new tank.
I used to run a 9watt UV filter 24/7 but getting some pale colors. I now just run it a couple of days after water change and its made a dramatic effect on the new growth.


----------



## Aussie_Star (Feb 15, 2005)

very nice roud:


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Impressive. So are you atributing the coloration change to micro loss? I noticed you decided to turn off the UVS 48 hrs after a water change.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

That Ludwigia looks fabulous! I'm often surprised how simple arrangements can look so striking at times. I often start out with complex arrangements and end up rescaping over and over again. Out of my 7 tanks, I only have one so far that I consider to be my "final" arrangement. I guess it would be 2, if I consider my java jungle complete.
Oh, and by the way, the baby's tears do NOT need more light. I have them as a background plant in my 1 gallon tank, which only has 13 watts and it is suspended fairly high over the tank. Baby's tears (H. micranthemoides) grows under any decent amount of light. I actually prefer the growth under lower light, since under high light, it seems to want to grow horizontally, rather than vertically.
I am saving the latest pic of your 55 to inspire me that simple can work and I don't need to overcomplicate things as much as I do.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

kzr750r1 said:


> Impressive. So are you atributing the coloration change to micro loss? I noticed you decided to turn off the UVS 48 hrs after a water change.


 From my experience yes. With the UV on 24/7 new plant growth would come in yellow and holes would form. I tried increasing my dose and even adding more iron and nothing. Once I turned the the UV off, growth over a week was crazy!

Here is the tank 3/22/05








3/29/05












Aphyosemion said:


> That Ludwigia looks fabulous! I'm often surprised how simple arrangements can look so striking at times. I often start out with complex arrangements and end up rescaping over and over again. Out of my 7 tanks, I only have one so far that I consider to be my "final" arrangement. I guess it would be 2, if I consider my java jungle complete.
> Oh, and by the way, the baby's tears do NOT need more light. I have them as a background plant in my 1 gallon tank, which only has 13 watts and it is suspended fairly high over the tank. Baby's tears (H. micranthemoides) grows under any decent amount of light. I actually prefer the growth under lower light, since under high light, it seems to want to grow horizontally, rather than vertically.
> I am saving the latest pic of your 55 to inspire me that simple can work and I don't need to overcomplicate things as much as I do.
> -Aphyosemion


 :bounce: Thank you! I really like the simple look also but sometimes my fingers get itchy and makes me want to mess with stuff in my tank. Ludwigia is a tricky plant because it likes to drop its lower leaves if they do not receive any light. I'll have to trim them soon to let some light get to the lower leaves.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The Aromatica looks amazing, how much iron, Micros, and Macros are you dosing?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> The Aromatica looks amazing, how much iron, Micros, and Macros are you dosing?


It has really taken off! I started with only 2 stems.
Im dosing per EI

1/2 N
1/8 P
1/4 K

10 ml CSM+B 1tbs per 250ml H2O
5 ml Iron

You cant really see it in the picture but I do get a little spot algea on older growth- Im trying to up the P a little to see if it helps. Urkevitz do you have any experience with spot algea?


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

I was just wondering when you do trim are you going to trim the tops and replant those or just cut it to the height you want and leave the stems planted? 

Reason im asking is I have a bunch of this growing in my 10g tank now it is great. its growing like crazy and the red is very vibrant. im letting it overgrow getting ready for my 20g upgrade in a week or so and it is now growing along the top and getting bushier by the day. So when im ready i will trim the tops and replant that into the new tank but. I was wondering after the plants take off and i have to trim again will i have to cut the tops and replant those everytime i have to trim? 
This is also going to be one of the main background plants in the aquascape i have in mind so im just trying to figure out what im going to be in store for. 

BTW i love the way the tank looks..hopefully mine will take off as well as yours has.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

GraFFix said:


> I was just wondering when you do trim are you going to trim the tops and replant those or just cut it to the height you want and leave the stems planted?
> 
> Reason im asking is I have a bunch of this growing in my 10g tank now it is great. its growing like crazy and the red is very vibrant. im letting it overgrow getting ready for my 20g upgrade in a week or so and it is now growing along the top and getting bushier by the day. So when im ready i will trim the tops and replant that into the new tank but. I was wondering after the plants take off and i have to trim again will i have to cut the tops and replant those everytime i have to trim?
> This is also going to be one of the main background plants in the aquascape i have in mind so im just trying to figure out what im going to be in store for.
> ...


Thank you for the compliment. :icon_bigg 

Your question is sort of the problem I will be facing. Right now I don’t now replant the tops- reason being, I don’t have any room for them. 
The problem I think I’m going to be facing soon is that, since I plant them so bunched up together, I'm loosing a lot of lower leaves. Soon all the growth will be on top and half the lower stem will be naked. If I plan to keep the tank looking the way it does, I may have to pull all the plants out, cut the lower half off and replant the tops. I guess its sort of a never ending cycle if I wish to keep this look.

My suggestion to you is- if you have room to replant the tops- go for it! Make sure they get plenty of light, and this will help them really grow.

_I was wondering after the plants take off and I have to trim again will I have to cut the tops and replant those every time I have to trim? _ 

When the plants take off in your new tank, I suggest trimming them down as low as possible to your liking. Because if you only trim for example 1inch of the top, what’s going to happen is new growth will start from where you cut the stem. So when its time to trim again, you will end up cutting off all that new growth and could stunt the plant. If you look at the latest picture I posted, all the new growth starts from about half the tank. 

I hope that sort of made sense- BTW your 10G looks wonderful!~ I really like the red fine leaved plant on the left- what is it?


----------



## motard (Jan 16, 2005)

your tank looks cool. i like the middle plant. i have some of that in my tank. my friend gace me a clipping. its mad fresh son.


the aquascaping now looks cool, not such a red plant farm.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

motard said:


> your tank looks cool. i like the middle plant. i have some of that in my tank. my friend gace me a clipping. its mad fresh son.
> 
> 
> the aquascaping now looks cool, not such a red plant farm.


Is it growing?


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

Marc said:


> BTW your 10G looks wonderful!~ I really like the red fine leaved plant on the left- what is it?


Thank you for the compliments! Its been a struggle, especially with the UGF on the tank and normal gravel. This is the reason for the upgrade. More water volume, eco complete, better lighting and hopefully a pressurized system very soon.  

But about the plant. I still dont know what plant that is. I cant find it in any of my books and havent seen it again. I got it from my LFS and was standing there as he was unpacking his plant shipment. The minute i saw it i was like wth is that...out of water it looks terrible, kind of like a wet cat lol. but once he put it in the tank at the store and saw how it looked i instantly told him to take out 2 bunches and set them aside. then when i got home i was adding the plants i just bought to my log and realized i never asked what it was. I went back a few days later and it was all gone so i couldnt get the name of it. it was really red when i first got it but it has since lost a little of the color. but it is sending out new shoots and those are vibrant red so hopefully its going to be taking off soon.
All the fish love it the amanos are always hanging around it as well as the otos.

Here is a closeup pic of it...maybe someone could ID it. (and yes that is an amano on it)

Joe


----------



## Darla (Apr 1, 2004)

^Looks like Rotala wallichii. It's a very pretty plant (IMO).


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Its IS a very pretty plant! I might have to try some of that...


----------



## motard (Jan 16, 2005)

Marc said:


> Is it growing?


yes it is growing much better in my tank than the tank it came from. i think it is because of my superior plant skills.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Amaaaazing growth  

Makes me jalous, Marc. 
You can start your own shop with this kind of plantgrowth.

O, ever tried running the UV 4 hours during the night?

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

PJAN said:


> Amaaaazing growth
> 
> Makes me jalous, Marc.
> You can start your own shop with this kind of plantgrowth.
> ...


THANK YOU!

My friend calls me a "redplant farmer" because my tank is full of red L. Repens. 

Never thought about running the UV at night. I could put it on a timmer.
Is that how you are running yours?


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, I normally run it for a few hours. Only with greenwater problems it is turned on 24h.
Get the mail btw?

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

AHH yes I got a chance to look at the pictures really carefully last night. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## jeff63851 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yep...I like how the plant looks. How does it look with the rest of the plant? I think I might also want to try that plant...


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I just noticed that your tank isn't TRUVU!

As Buck said, looks great, even though the main plant is a red plant. This is the first time I've seen somebody use so much red. Hey, I have Hygrophila polysperma that's growing like mad, and I have to get rid of some. It's illegal to sell now because it grows so fast, it can invade local waters. Send me a PM if you're interested. No, it's not the red kind! :tongue: I also have a lot of Hygro difformis (wisteria).

Joe, that's some Rotala wallichii you have there. Looks great!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Nolan- yep its a S&S aquarium. Ive had the tank for a long time now, but just set up as a planted the last 4 or 5 months. 
You got PM.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice tank marc, is that glass drinking cups holding the lights up! Or am I just see things.


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Wooooooooooooow is all I have to say. When I saw the first pic with all the red plants just in rows I thought it seemed a bit funny but once they were in bunches and grew some I was a convert :hihi: Amazing tank... I think it looks perfect the way it is now. OK so I had a bit more than wow to say...


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Marc's First! 55gal Journal!*

I don't know about the rest of y'all, but I'm about ready for the latest installment on this magnificent tank. roud: (Your L. Aromatica is making me green...)

Kathy


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

cprroy73 said:


> Nice tank marc, is that glass drinking cups holding the lights up! Or am I just see things.


HAHAHA YES THEY ARE! I noticed that when I raised the lights, my plants started to grow up instead on horizontal. Glosso and hair grass dont seem to mind either. You are the first to notice or actually say something. Good Eye!

S.I.A.- I also didnt know how all the Repens would look when I was first planting them. They just started growing and growing and I let them do their thing.

Kathy- Im sorta beating myself up right now because I took out most of what you saw in the last picture. I started getting figgity and figure it was time to explore and grow some different plants! I keep looking at my half empty tank now and my old pictures and I hope I can get some good results. I'll post new picture soon!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah Marc. You need to post some pics to show how you fit that head of Java Fern into your tank!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

bharada said:


> Yeah Marc. You need to post some pics to show how you fit that head of Java Fern into your tank!


Hey Bill- The fern was seriously massive! Ray came by to pick up the head. :wink:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

*No more Repens*

We'll after taking out most of the Repens in my tank, here is what I'm left with. Im sorta bumed the tank is looking so empty but hopefully its starts to fill in and I can start moving stuff around. I got most of the plants at a last OH through SFBAAPS









*I got a bunch of different plants in the tank now! But need help IDing them.*

*Plant 1*
about 5 inches tall









*Plant 2*
same plant as 1? 
1 inch tall









*Plant 3*
how big will this get?









*Plant 4*









*Plant 5*


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm innocent, didn't rob the l.repens! J/K Thanks marc, once your glosso fills in it'll look great~!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Marc - L. repens is a great plant to start with. I started with it also!

As to plant 3, that is Lobelis cardinelis. There is the standard version and the dwarf version. I'm guessing you have the dwarf version. It is a real nice, slow growing plant. As it is a stem plant, I'm guessing it could grow as tall as you let it. But, I've had some in my tank for 3-6 months now, and the biggest stems are around 4-5" in height...maybe up to 6". One of my "keepers"!!

Nice tank progress. Looks familiar roud: !
Brian.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Marc,
Plant #1 is Hydrocotyle verticilliata. #2 is, I believe Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. #3 is Dwarf Lobelia. #4 is Ludwigia glandulosa in emersed form (submersed growth turns a deep maroon). And #5 is Ammania 'bonsai', don't know if it has a species designator yet.

I did the same with my office 40g the other week, going from impenetrable jungle to open wasteland.  Even my wife came by and commented on how empty it got. I have some plants on order from AquaBotanic (Potamogeton gayi, Cyperus helferi, and Blyxa Aubertii) that should arrive tomorrow. Then I can get started on the re'scaping.

Boy, if Ray came by to get the rest of the fern he is seriously on his way to filling up that 180! I already gave him about 50 C. wentdiis the other week. :icon_lol:


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Looking good Marc! 

I was shocked to see how big the clump of fern Marc got from you Bill! How did you fit all those ferns in your 125?

I think now I just need a couple large swords and I'll be set!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

rayhwong said:


> I was shocked to see how big the clump of fern Marc got from you Bill! How did you fit all those ferns in your 125?
> 
> I think now I just need a couple large swords and I'll be set!


You should have seen me trying to be surgical about removing parts of it before the open house, only to give up and yank the whole darned thing out! :icon_lol:

Too bad you didn't make it to the OH as Eric was giving away a few of his swords.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

BSS said:


> Hey Marc - L. repens is a great plant to start with. I started with it also!
> 
> As to plant 3, that is Lobelis cardinelis. There is the standard version and the dwarf version. I'm guessing you have the dwarf version. It is a real nice, slow growing plant. As it is a stem plant, I'm guessing it could grow as tall as you let it. But, I've had some in my tank for 3-6 months now, and the biggest stems are around 4-5" in height...maybe up to 6". One of my "keepers"!!
> 
> ...


Brian how are you propigating this plant?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

bharada said:


> Marc,
> Plant #1 is Hydrocotyle verticilliata. #2 is, I believe Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. #4 is Ludwigia glandulosa in emersed form (submersed growth turns a deep maroon).


Bill- Plant 1 and 2 look very similar, I thought they were the same, thinking one came from a low light tank. 

Do you think I'll have a problem with that Ludwigia growing from emersed to submersed?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

rayhwong said:


> Looking good Marc!
> 
> I was shocked to see how big the clump of fern Marc got from you Bill! How did you fit all those ferns in your 125?
> 
> I think now I just need a couple large swords and I'll be set!


Ray I didnt get a chance to take a picture, but man you have to take a picture for us of that massive fern on steroids!


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree with Bill's IDs.

The smaller Hydrocotyle is a new plant from Jim. I got a stem too. I have the larger one is my tank as well in outside pond.

Ammania 'bonsai' was probably from me. It is a neat little plant but grows very slowly.

The emersed stem takes a while to adjust to submersed form. But it will do ok. For some reason, my glandulosa is not doing as spectacularly as it used to.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Marc said:


> Brian how are you propigating this plant?


Just cut the side shoots.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey, Marc I see you changed your tank around. What happened to the hairgrass? By the way L. Glad will grow alot more vertical than repens. It is does turn maroon like the others said. It does not grow quite as fast a L.repens.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

cprroy73 said:


> Hey, Marc I see you changed your tank around. What happened to the hairgrass? By the way L. Glad will grow alot more vertical than repens. It is does turn maroon like the others said. It does not grow quite as fast a L.repens.


Yeah I did! The hair grass was taken out with some of the glosso. They were trying to take each other out and instead of spreading, they were growing a mound. I dont have in anymore but ive decided to stick with glosso as my main foreground plant. 

The L Glad is a pretty plant- I hope it makes it because I only have one stem of it.

I still dont know how this tank if going to turn out. I have lots of different random plants in there, hopefully once they start to take off I can see where it wants to go.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

shalu said:


> Just cut the side shoots.


From what I recall, I've topped a stem that was getting long one time, and it developed side shoots from the cutting. At other times, side shoots just seem to show up. I've gone from 3 or so smallish stems to a decent sized patch in 4-6 months. A good solid performer, but the growth isn't too explosive. My kind of plant :icon_bigg !


----------



## frmrreefr (Jan 5, 2005)

Quick question here.....I've got L.repens (thnx BSS!  ) that grows side shoots like crazy. Is there any way to stop that from happening? I mean it looks great and all, but I would rather it grow vertically than horizontally. Any suggestions? (sorry don't mean to hijack the thread!)


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

frmrreefr said:


> Quick question here.....I've got L.repens (thnx BSS!  ) that grows side shoots like crazy. Is there any way to stop that from happening? I mean it looks great and all, but I would rather it grow vertically than horizontally. Any suggestions? (sorry don't mean to hijack the thread!)


Side shoots like new plants? or roots?

If you are talking about new plants at the node of the leaf, then i dont think you can really stop that. Its just the plant doing its thing, growing.

If you are talking about side roots- well from my experience, plants that are newly planted will throw alot of them out. In my tank new growth did not have any side roots but the old did. I think its just the plants way of keeping hold to the gravel. The roots look kinda ugly sometimes. So i take the top trimmings and plants them around the base of the longer stems. It hides the roots. 

Some people say that side roots are cause by lack of nitrates but i keep nitrates high in my tank and i still get it.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Marc, just wanted to jump in and say that while the l.repens was interesting (and colorful!), I'm excited about the diversity you've got in there now. It will make things a bit tougher, to keep everything happy. But when it's harder, the return is so much more rewarding! Good luck! Looking forward to this "new" tank's development. roud:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

scolley said:


> Hey Marc, just wanted to jump in and say that while the l.repens was interesting (and colorful!), I'm excited about the diversity you've got in there now. It will make things a bit tougher, to keep everything happy. But when it's harder, the return is so much more rewarding! Good luck! Looking forward to this "new" tank's development. roud:


Thanks for the encouragement Steve! The tank looks about the same so I wont post a picture right now. Thanks are growing well but the right side looks bare! 

Any ideas on what i might be able to stick over in the right corner?


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Gee Marc. Hard to say without knowing where you want to take this. Do you have a 'scape in mind? If so, can you describe the layout? Or is the the "experimenting with plants" phase? And if so, I'd recommend getting yourself some crypts. They won't all fill that space, but it is a good road to begin going down. You seem to be able to do real well with stems (!). so IMO, I'd concentrate on getting as good with another type of plant. It will open up your options quite a bit.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

*Update 5.24.05*

Well its been a month since I last update with some pictures. Everything has been growing really well. I did have some trouble with the Dwarf Lobelia. It melted away at first but growing new leaves. It grows very slow. 

Top view of some repens before I took it out of the tank.
















This is what the tank looked like early May. Lots of new different plants. Had a hard time deciding what plants went well with each other. 








Picture of the tank today 5/24/05
Move some things around. Glosso filling in the front. Moved some baby tears over to the right to fill in the space. It has a lot of filling to do. Behind the babytears on the left, there are some Rotala and some Red Rotala. Im hoping they will fill in nicely.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice tank Marc, your efforts has done a great job. I can't wait until a couple more months, your tank will be very lushy.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

What are the red plants in your tank?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Nice tank Marc, your efforts has done a great job. I can't wait until a couple more months, your tank will be very lushy.


Thanks John!



Anthony said:


> What are the red plants in your tank?


Anthony-The red plants in the middle are limnophila aromatica. The picture doesnt do its color justice. Its really a deep red purple color.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Very nice Marc, I just got some aromatica I hope it does as good as yours.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Looking good. I'd love to see more mid-ground plants in the middle!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Marc,
Your tank is looking great! You're going to have to host an open house to show it off soon! roud: 

Your stellata is doing really well. I don't get near the length of leaves that you are. I guess with my hard water I should be thankfull that it's growing for me at all. Same with your aromatica. I have some on the way to me in a trade so hopefully I can get it looking as good as yours.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

My aromatica isnt a red or purple color at all, its a bright green with a hint of red on the bottem of the leaves. I guess it has to do with your dosing right? Either way you tank is awsome!
-Pete


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

bharada said:


> Marc,
> Your tank is looking great! You're going to have to host an open house to show it off soon! roud:
> 
> Your stellata is doing really well. I don't get near the length of leaves that you are. I guess with my hard water I should be thankfull that it's growing for me at all. Same with your aromatica. I have some on the way to me in a trade so hopefully I can get it looking as good as yours.


Thanks for the compliments!

Ah an open house might be fun! Im moving in a few months maybe I should have one!

I started with 2 stems of the aromatica- Once it takes hold it grows like crazy. It’ll send side shoots near the bottom- I’ll trim it once it gets about 5 to 6 inches.

The Stellata is a great plant- when I saw the ones in your tank- I had to get some for mine.




PeteyPob said:


> My aromatica isnt a red or purple color at all, its a bright green with a hint of red on the bottem of the leaves. I guess it has to do with your dosing right? Either way you tank is awsome!
> -Pete


Dosing EI- but I think I get really red colors because I run 2X96watt bulbs. They are pretty intense! I don’t see to many people running these bulbs. Im really happy with them.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

John P. said:


> Looking good. I'd love to see more mid-ground plants in the middle!


Have any plants to suggest? Something that will stay low?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

My mid-ground consists mainly of Dwarf Lobelia and smaller Crypts (wallissii) and the Blyxa japonica that Ray's been giving me.


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

bharada said:


> My mid-ground consists mainly of Dwarf Lobelia and smaller Crypts (wallissii) and the Blyxa japonica that Ray's been giving me.


hey Marc, did Ray mail you the blyxa japonica yet? It was growing like weed for him..... Let us know when you have an open house. Ray and I will be there.. maybe Eric (IBN) will come too.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

gw11ucb said:


> hey Marc, did Ray mail you the blyxa japonica yet? It was growing like weed for him..... Let us know when you have an open house. Ray and I will be there.. maybe Eric (IBN) will come too.


 I havent received the blyxa yet- hoping to get it soon! I'll work out the details- open house sounds good- I'll see if i can make it happen.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I have 4-65watt........I always get the duds  .


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Pete, are you sure you got the variety that can actually turn red? Was it red when you got it? There are at least couple of similar plants, one will stay green.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

*6.29.05 Over grown- Needs a Trim!*

Couple new picutures of the tank. 
Its growing wild- I havent had alot ot time lately to trim the tank. Im going to be moving out of my place soon and probably going to leave the tank and let it keep growing untill I tear it down. 








Glosso has really grown in- its out of controll!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Plants look great Marc! I can't wait to recieve some l. repens from you, possibly some baby tears and glosso!

That school of rasboras looks great, want to trade? my neons for your rasboras?


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

In a recent picture that Aromatica looks amazing and based on that, I have decided that I MUST have some of my very own. In the MOST recent picture however, you can barely tell it is back there, which is sad. I'm sure after a good trim it will pop back out into full view.
While I think your tank still looks nice, I was converted by your Ludwigia-scape. My 75 gallon's original plan called for a background of green with red highlights in the front, but since then I have decided the whole right side of my tank will be devoted to Ludwigia, possibly with a little green in the front. Your new look is more of the "standard" planted tank look, but it gives me a heavy heart to see that you have strayed from what was close to a masterpiece to me in the final evolution of the ludwigia. If my whole 75 wasn't already planted, I would emulate that setup in my planning.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Aphyosemion- I feel what you mean. I also liked the Ludwigia scape, very much. It was simple and really stood out with all the reds it showed. I wish I could have kept it the way it was. Unfortunately I only have 1 tank and the plant bug caught me. I’m in this state where I would like to try out new plants to see how they grow and behave for me. Hopefully I can have another tank similar to the Ludwigia scape.

The Aromatica is a great plant! It turns deep red and purple when it reaches near the light. It’s very much hidden behind the massive growth of the E. Stellata, but its still there.

The current condition of my tank now reflects how busy I've been lately- Although the tank has grown very much, its also very much neglected. Hope fully I can get it cleaned up soon!

I'm going to be moving in a few weeks- and plan to redo the tank. Hope to take some pictures and see what you guys think!


Aphyosemion said:


> In a recent picture that Aromatica looks amazing and based on that, I have decided that I MUST have some of my very own. In the MOST recent picture however, you can barely tell it is back there, which is sad. I'm sure after a good trim it will pop back out into full view.
> While I think your tank still looks nice, I was converted by your Ludwigia-scape. My 75 gallon's original plan called for a background of green with red highlights in the front, but since then I have decided the whole right side of my tank will be devoted to Ludwigia, possibly with a little green in the front. Your new look is more of the "standard" planted tank look, but it gives me a heavy heart to see that you have strayed from what was close to a masterpiece to me in the final evolution of the ludwigia. If my whole 75 wasn't already planted, I would emulate that setup in my planning.
> -Aphyosemion


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Marc said:


> Unfortunately I only have 1 tank and the plant bug caught me. I’m in this state where I would like to try out new plants to see how they grow and behave for me. Hopefully I can have another tank similar to the Ludwigia scape.


I totally understand. That is why I have 7 tanks.  I can explore all my options and still have tanks to spare.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I like the ludwigia repens scape as well.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Marc, your tank looks great. I love the stellata, and your foreground looks very healthy.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Marc, while you did have a tank full of _nice _ Ludwigia before, IMO your tank now looks much better than the old tank full of Ludwigia! The diversity, color, and superiour layout is great. Also demonstrates your ability to make more than one plant happy at a time.

Looks great pal! roud:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the great comments! Currently the tank will be taken apart. I'll be moving to a different place.

I was thinking about draining the tank and keeping the gravel and plants in and filling it back up. But someone had mention that since the tank is kinda old (6+years) it could stress the tank and cause some breakage. 
I'll be back once the tank is back up!


----------



## Pia (Dec 20, 2004)

Marc said:


> The hair grass was taken out with some of the glosso. They were trying to take each other out and instead of spreading, they were growing a mound.


Could you please explain your experience with the hairgrass a little more? Did you have trouble getting it to work well with the glosso or did it just not grow/spread very well at all? 

The reason I ask is because I'm attempting hairgrass in my flourite but there have been several threads about the difficulty of getting hairgrass to spread due to the coarseness(?) of the substrate. I've had my heart set on hairgrass so I'm a little worried about being able to pull it off.

Your tank looks wonderful so I hope the move goes well. I can only imagine how difficult moving a tank must be and I am definitely NOT looking forward to having to do it. 

I have also heard that moving a tank with the substrate still in it is really stressful for the tank. Not to mention how much weight it must add. :eek5:

Either way, best of luck!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

*Hair Grass*

My experience with the plant has been very positive. When you buy your hair grass- try to get some that has been growing submerged. If you buy some that have been growing emersed, they then to take more time to spread. Usually what happes- old growth dies and it takes some time for new growth to grow back. Usually the dead grass can promote algae growth and very hard to seperate the dead grass.

I didnt have trouble with it and glosso. I just stuck them in there and they did their thing. One comment tho- they competed for space. The glosso tried to take over the grass, and the grass would grow under the glosso- it was a battle! But the end, i think it looked great. Kinda hard to see the glosso with the hair grass tho.

I use flourite and didnt have a problem with it spreading. Once you are ready to plant, spread the grass out, but not to thick in clumps. It will spread faster. Also trimming the tops of a little will promote side shoots and help spread. Its a great plant!


----------



## Pia (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks a lot! That makes me feel more confident that I'll be able to have the hairgrass carpet that I've been wanting.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

i too have a 55g but i could only put 3 54w t5 to fit under my canopy, would you thing those ludwigia will still work with 162wt of light , i could add the forth light but then i could not use my canopy to get to my tank from the top, i would have to take the hold thing off to do cleaning every time


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

You could try the ludwigia and see how it does before you decide to put in a 4th light.

Some people say that the red is caused from low nitrate levels, but from my experience- the bright lights have caused the deep red colors.

If you do decide to try the plant- make sure its not shaded.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Marc, its been quite a while since we all seen your tank. Do you have any updates coming up soon?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Marc, its been quite a while since we all seen your tank. Do you have any updates coming up soon?


Its been a while!
New substrate- Aqua Soil


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

The tank looks great Marc, its nice to see that tank again since its been such a long time. It looks like the plants are doing great for you, they look healthy. By the way, what is that plant near the middle that looks like a umbrella? I might have to try some of that, I like it how its growing in your tank. That school of rasboras is amazing as well!

Keep up the good work Marc, looks like the dwarf hairgrass needs to fill in near the center and right and you'll have yourself a nice looking scape.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Looking great! Great photo too! You've even got your Rasboras posing perfectly Amano-style! roud:


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Great looking tank Marc. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> By the way, what is that plant near the middle that looks like a umbrella? I might have to try some of that, I like it how its growing in your tank.


Thats Hydrocotyle verticilliata, its a great plant but grows very fast. It send out runners and depending on how intense your lighting is, its height will vary.



awrieger said:


> Looking great! Great photo too! You've even got your Rasboras posing perfectly Amano-style! roud:


Yeah it took a few times! I take the picture with the 10 sec timer. When the camera is about to take a picture, i way a white towel in front of the tank. As they start to school, the camera take the picture. Just have to time it.



jrmt07 said:


> Great looking tank Marc. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours


Thank you!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Marc said:


> Its been a while!
> New substrate- Aqua Soil



what kinds of plants are you using? i would like to know so that i can purchase some. thanks


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

The grassy looking plant on the left is Blyxxa japonica. They plant in the middle back is Rotala Green, and the plant on the left is Diplidis Diandra with some Rotala Indica mixed in with it.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Fantastic tank Marc! Very pleasant to look at! So how do you like the aqua soil? I'm thinking of ordering some.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow! Great journal!


----------



## Ds11375 (Jan 28, 2006)

Great looking tank.

Dan


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Fantastic tank Marc! Very pleasant to look at! So how do you like the aqua soil? I'm thinking of ordering some.


Its great stuff! I'm using it with power sand. Growth is just amazing. It makes the water soft and acidic. If you have the opportunity to try it, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Any updates Marc? its been exactly 1 year!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

You seem to have a very unique style and concept. I appreciate that! Your Ludwigia scape was candy to my eyes. Simple and very non-trend, but absolutely beautiful. Who cares if it's not an Amano theme or with some poetic- nature vision of rocks and driftwood. I think you did a great job, and as long as everything is happy and healthy, then it's beautiful in my book. It works just fine. Nice work!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I didn't see the rescape last year.  Belated nice job man.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

I love your new scape and the Hydrocotyle verticilliata is pretty cool looking as well.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Great looking 'scape Marc! Job well done! roud:


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Looking good man. keep up the updates. nice growth.


----------



## CJ (Plant Freak) (Jun 1, 2007)

Love the tank! Your Blyxa has grown very well and I love the hydrocotyle... Well done...


----------



## Speshall*K (Jun 24, 2007)

love that grassy look... wait a minute... ITS TAKASHI AMANO IN DISQUISE!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL NICE JOB TAKASHI.


----------



## Speshall*K (Jun 24, 2007)

love that grassy look... wait a minute... ITS TAKASHI AMANO IN DISQUISE!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL NICE JOB TAKASHI.


----------

